# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  HUGE News about Chip Anderson

## For-Life

He is really, really, really old

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!

----------


## spazz

Happy Birthday, Chip!
:cheers::D:D:cheers:

----------


## Striderswife

Hey, that's great!  There's always the alternative. . .

Happy Birthday!!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Happy Birthday, Chip!!!!!!

----------


## optical24/7

*H B Chip!!!!!!*

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Dave Nelson

:cheers:
Chip, did you ever consider you're a lot like an old gas permeable contact lens you so often talk about?
You're rough around the edges, slightly warped, and pass gas.
Happy Birthday.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Happy Birthday Chipster!!

----------


## Jacqui

*Happy Birthday !!!*


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## braheem24

That's  OLD news 


:p

----------


## opticianbart

Happy B-Day dude! may you have many many many more years to tell us hippy kids to "Get off my lawn!" :Rolleyes:

----------


## GAgal

Happy Birthday!!!

----------


## harry a saake

HEY, HEY HEY, a little respect here for chip, i mean considering he made glasses for Robert E. Lee means something


happy birthday you old fart:cheers:

----------


## optigrrl

Chip - age is relative. Since man invented "time" !!!!! 

Happy Birthday!!!

----------


## Snitgirl

Happy Birthday..

----------


## Happylady

Happy Birthday!    :cheers:

----------


## sandeepgoodbole

It goes in Hindi .. Tum Jio Hazaro Saal .. Saal ke din ho pachaas hazaar.. Meaning May u live for thousands of years and each year should have 50 thousand days !

----------


## Now I See

_Here's "looking" at you!_
_:cheers:_ 
Happy Birthday! 




_PS...get it, it's an occularist joke...."looking" at you...get it??? Oh yeah, Comedy is my middle name! :D_

----------


## braheem24

Chip, please note she left out "Kid".  :p

----------


## ksquared

Well butter my buns and call me a biscuit, the Chipster is having another Birthday.

So how old is he really? When I think of Chip’s age, I think that if he still had posting privileges in the conversation section he would probably answer “as old as the hills”. Or in other words “exceedingly old”.

But this doesn’t really answer the question of Chip’s age. Perhaps the question just needs to be rephrased. So Chip if you’re still out there in the land of the living…

“Art thou the first man that was born? or wast thou made before the hills?” (borrowed from Job 15:7)

And while I patiently wait for your answer …..Happy Birthday Chip however ancient you might be.

----------


## Jacqui

Where has he been?? He hasn't shown up on the veiwers list for a couple of days.

----------


## Framebender

there's someone older than me!!  Happy Birthday Chip!!

:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Now I See

> Chip, please note she left out "Kid". :p


LOL!  Chip, honestly, that was not intentional!!! :o:D:o

----------


## braheem24

Where's chip?

----------


## Johns

Most Recent Message: 09-20-2009 08:24 PM

----------


## LilKim

Partyin' like a rockstar! Happy birthday Chip :)

----------


## For-Life

Maybe he went on a trip to celebrate his birthday?

Edit - His family sent him a message on Sept 30 on FB.  So I am thinking he is just out of town

----------


## mullo

Happy belated Birthday Chip!!!!! :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

> Most Recent Message: 09-20-2009 08:24 PM





> Where's chip?





> Where has he been?? He hasn't shown up on the veiwers list for a couple of days.


Banned.  :Confused:

----------


## Johns

> Banned.


So I'd heard...

----------


## Now I See

> Banned.


 Seriously??

----------


## opticianbart

> Banned.


 do what now?

----------


## hcjilson

It is important for ALL of us to remember that Optiboard is a VERY public forum, and as such, is a reflection of it's members. When a member publishes something offensive, even to one person, it is a reflection of each of us, because we allow it. The administrator and moderators are charged with the responsibility of maintaining Optiboard as a fair and pleasant meeting place for eyecare professionals around the world.

Frank dialog is encouraged, and although heated at times, we do our best to keep things under control because we have the guidelines to which we have all agreed when we signed up.

One member complained about something in a signature which most of the rest of us either missed, ignored, or assumed was facetious. It was not any of the above to one member. That member was correct in their complaint, and if anyone questions that, I suggest they rent a copy Shindler's list, and pay particular attention to the only parts of that film that appears in color.

We all have shaped Optiboard into what it has become.Like it or not, it is us. If you are like me, you are proud of what we have made it. It's like a diamond with so many facets. I think it is important that we all work to keep it something of which to be proud.

I am positive the member in question is a good man. He has been a cyber friend of mine for a long time and I have had occasion to see his character. He is outspoken and opinionated.He is not a racist, although not afraid to sound like one. He calls them the way he see's them without particular attention or forethought to his words, or his definition of them versus reality. That is not the way we members want to be reflected. He has been told this and chosen to travel his own path. I wish him well and I wish Optiboard well. I'm sticking with Optiboard because it's a work in process and there's still plenty to do!

----------


## drk

I appreciate that, but while Chip was at times offensive to many (especially me), what if the USA applied the same standards as Optiboard?

What if one American citizen was "offended" by another American's opinon?  Censureship?

Maybe there's no comparison...Optiboarders don't have a Constitutional First Amendment right.

_So we know_, what kind of "governing philosophy" does Optiboard have?  Do we have free speech rights?  Do we have any rights?

----------


## braheem24

> Do we have any rights?


We all retain the right to do whatever we want, it's really not our business how the optiboard is run. We all have the option to participate or not. 

Much like the shirtless/shoeless bum that you may not like walking into your office. While you may kick him out of your office for not following your rules, you're not kicking out of the USA or infringing on his God given rights.

----------


## Steve Machol

> I appreciate that, but while Chip was at times offensive to many (especially me), what if the USA applied the same standards as Optiboard?
> 
> What if one American citizen was "offended" by another American's opinon?  Censureship?
> 
> Maybe there's no comparison...Optiboarders don't have a Constitutional First Amendment right.
> 
> _So we know_, what kind of "governing philosophy" does Optiboard have?  Do we have free speech rights?  Do we have any rights?


Are you serious or only trying to make trouble for me specifically?

Do people have the right to promote genocide on OptiBoard?

No

Do people have the right to advocate assassination on OptoBoard?

No

Do people have the right to post racist hate speech on OptiBoard?

No

Does that answer your question? In case it is still unclear there is no unlimited right to state anything you want on OptiBoard. I hope that is clear now. If that is not satisfactory to you, then by all mewans leave. You are free to start your own site and allow all this and more if you want.

----------

